

Ask HN: hourly rates for part-time php developer - nazar

Hey guys,
What are the standard hourly-rate in you country for php part-time developers(or any part-time developers you are aware of).
I am currently in Singapore, so if you know anything about Singapore rates, please enlight me!<p>Thanks!
======
gexla
Figure out how many hours you can work in a month. There is no standard here.
In the U.S. the standard work day is 8 hours but you may only really be able
to focus on coding for 4 - 6 hours per day. Multiply that number by 12 and
then subtract the number of hours you will lose from vacations, sick time and
any other down time you might have. Then divide that number by 12 to get your
monthly average. Next come up with your preferred monthly income plus business
expenses. Divide that by your average monthly working hours. The resulting
number is your hourly rate.

However, don't let that be a constraining number. Depending on the client,
circumstances and other variables, sometimes you can charge whatever you like.
In a scenario where you are relatively busy and you get a new big client
asking for you to take on an emergency project, then go ahead and throw out
whatever crazy number you think the client might accept. You already have
work, so it doesn't hurt if the client declines.

Also raise your rates as you get more clients lined up and you get busier.
That's supply and demand. As your demand goes up and you have more
opportunities than you can handle, raise your rates to bring that demand down
to a level you can handle.

Your rate shouldn't be based on where you live other than the fact that you
need to at least charge enough for your living expenses, and that can greatly
vary based on where you live.

~~~
nazar
Hey, thank you for detailed explanation. That makes it really clear and makes
sense. It is my first freelance experience, so I am a bit disoriented. Thanks!

------
debacle
For your standard 'php developer,' $20-40/hour.

For an actual programmer, doing something that requires more than WordPress +
jQuery, $60-150/hour.

That's in a highly depressed economic market and not a city. In a big city
(like NYC), you can probably charge 50-100% higher.

------
Peroni
In London, a freelance PHP Developer could realistically earn £40 an hour.

------
anovikov
No idea about Singapore rates, Russians charge $25-$35 an hour.

~~~
nazar
That is pretty good. Thanks! I was thinking it is about 15$...

